# Emerson 32" LCD TV



## xcomgs (Dec 19, 2007)

I recently bought a display model from wal-mart of an emerson 32" LC320EM82 S tv. Since it was a display model, it came with no remote, manuals or box. They said they were replacing it because it would need a converter box for HD signals. This was back in january. Last night, I watched TV and turned it off. Then I woke up this morning and it turns on as if it is loading up and flashes the screen and turns back off into standby mode. I unplugged it and waited 2 hours(the manual said half an hour), and it didn't help. It is unplugged right now. Will this be an expensive repair?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi there Xcomgs

You question is beyond the remit of this forum. I suggest that you contact Wal-mart and claim warranty repair. Even in the UK, display models are warranted.

Sorry, we can't help more, but certainly wish you all the best.

Regards
Donald


----------

